# Info on Belle van Rykhoven - not stolen



## crellow4 (10 April 2011)

I own a Belgian Warmblood mare, Bay, 16'1, born 17/05/2001 and am trying to trace her previous owner. Her passport has not been updated so the only details I have are those of the vet's who vaccinated her. The first entry is Barnt Green and the vet practise was Anna Lewis Solihull. Looks like she then moved to Higher Mainstone, Barnstaple - vets P Jarvis, moved on again to Bodstone Barton, Barnstaple - vets Western Counties Equine Clinic. She was vaccinated May 08 SB Crawford - again Barnstaple.
I've had for nearly 2 years and she's expecting her second foal for me. I'd really like to hear from ayone who has ridden her as I'm hoping to re-back her after this foal is weaned. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## crellow4 (22 April 2011)

Bump - anyone??


----------



## crellow4 (2 May 2011)

anyone???


----------



## cally6008 (2 May 2011)

Can't find anything on NED using the name you've given. 
Is it spelt correctly ?


----------



## Aidey (2 May 2011)

I have a Belgian warmblood mare that doesn't show up on NED.  Do you have the actual Belgian warmblood passport? (grey with maroon/red stripe down left hand side)
page 16 of the passport is where owners name normally is but also page 25 (the first of the pink pages) should have her breeders name and the area of his/her address in Belgium.  Also my mare is called AIDA VAN HET MERLINSHOF which basically means AIDA of MERLINSHOF, I found the yard in which she was born by searching for Merlinshof in Belgium.  There is a place called RIJKHOVEN in Belgium?

http://www.bwp.be/_html/main.php?stb=1&page=home

That is the link for the Belgian warmblood website, you could try contacting them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crellow4 (20 May 2011)

Hi Cally - I've checked and the spelling of the name is correct. I do have a Belgian passport and her breeder was Thijs Jos from Rijkhoven. Page 16 was blank until I had the passport overtsamped with AES - it now has my details. Her passport number appears to be W-200436-BWP.
I would dearly love to find out any information about her past.


----------



## Beckybella (10 February 2014)

crellow4 said:



			I own a Belgian Warmblood mare, Bay, 16'1, born 17/05/2001 and am trying to trace her previous owner. Her passport has not been updated so the only details I have are those of the vet's who vaccinated her. The first entry is Barnt Green and the vet practise was Anna Lewis Solihull. Looks like she then moved to Higher Mainstone, Barnstaple - vets P Jarvis, moved on again to Bodstone Barton, Barnstaple - vets Western Counties Equine Clinic. She was vaccinated May 08 SB Crawford - again Barnstaple.
I've had for nearly 2 years and she's expecting her second foal for me. I'd really like to hear from ayone who has ridden her as I'm hoping to re-back her after this foal is weaned. Any information would be much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...


I have this mare now and would love to know about her history with you x


----------

